# Barking at passers by!



## Cutecoco (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello all. First post for me and hoping you can help! My lovely 10 month old cockapoo has taken to barking at people and other dogs as we wander past. Sometimes tries to jump up too though I pull her away straight away. Sometimes a bit of a growl at other dogs too as she sees them coming...wondering if she is nervous? Protective? Any tips on how I can calm this down would be much appreciated!! Thank you so much. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I tend to put myself between other dogs and people and it seems to keep my two very calm. There is something about dogs meeting each other face to face that they find threatening. By putting yourself between them the dogs pass sideways on....does that make sense? A firm 'no' also works with mine and Max finds carrying something in his mouth, be it a ball or a raggy, helps him. He tends to focus on that rather than other dogs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had this issue with Jake. I made him sit when I saw people about to walk by the yard. The first few times he would keep trying to get up and I kept putting him in a sit. Lots of good treats for sitting and watching quiet as they pass. This has helped with joggers and baby strollers. Now most times he doesn't even look over any more.


----------



## Bella/Lyn60 (Jan 12, 2019)

Cutecoco said:


> Hello all. First post for me and hoping you can help! My lovely 10 month old cockapoo has taken to barking at people and other dogs as we wander past. Sometimes tries to jump up too though I pull her away straight away. Sometimes a bit of a growl at other dogs too as she sees them coming...wondering if she is nervous? Protective? Any tips on how I can calm this down would be much appreciated!! Thank you so much. X


My baby girls is 2 and a half and has started barking at other dogs when we sit on a bench, ok with people but not dogs, possibly due to not going out and sitting down for over 15 months! Now we have started doing it again, I don't want her to be a nuisance, she shoots out from under the bench barking and teeth showing! Luckily I had a firm hold on her lead, gentle calming and talking you helps but has not cured her! Any suggestions, otherwise she is a good little dog and very well behaved off the lead.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Find somewhere to sit a bit further away from the path and use treats each time a dog passes so she learns to relax whilst dogs walk past, only sit on the bench closer to the path when she is more relaxed and unlikely to react as otherwise you are putting a lot of pressure on the passing dogs not to react back to her


----------

